# Trough Rd. - State Bridge to Kremmling



## SlowBikeRacer

Has anybody ridden or driven Trough Rd. between State Bridge to Kremmling? How long is the dirt section and is it in good shape for riding? 
http://www.rockymountainroads.com/cr-001_co.html
Also, is there water or snacks in State Bridge or still not rebuilt since the fire a few years ago?

We are looking at doing Kremmling - Gore Pass - Toponas - State Bridge - Kremmling this Saturday. Around 80 Miles and around 5500 ft of climbing for the loop. 
http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/kremmling/157460101139
Maybe a Grand Fondo around there in the future...


----------



## PDex

I rode it (westbound) about 15 years ago and drove it in 2006. It is not bad at all; you should be able to ride it fine. I think I had 28s on with some heavy duty 36-spoke wheels that I really didn't need. 

IIRC, there are some rafting companies that have sheds/cabins where you might be able to get soda/gatorade. There are some buildings right at State Rte. 131. Can't remember for sure. There is a bar/restaurant in Wolcott (10-15 miles south of State Bridge on 131).


----------



## peter584

Nothing at state bridge right now. There is a store/camground at Yarmony. I drove trough rd on Sat. It's not in that great of shape, they grade it every so often, but don't know the schedule.
I've been on that road about once a week for 5 yrs, and have never seen a road bike on it. I'm not saying it's that bad, but there are some rutty spots.
P.S. Only about a mile of paved road on Trough.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer

We are going to give it a try on Saturday, Aug 1. Meeting on top of Gore Pass at 9:00 am and then will go counter clockwize to Toponaze to State Bridge to Kremmling. If the road is really bad, we will turn around and come back up 131 to 134. I'll give a report of it next week...

I'll throw my wheels with the 25mm tires on for the ride.


----------



## PDex

Well, how'd it go?


----------



## SlowBikeRacer

*Gore Pass Epic!*

Sorry for late reply. Been a busy month.

*Gore Pass Epic!
80 Miles, 7,500 ft of climbing, 6 hour ride time, 7 hour day.*
Weather was perfect. Rained the day before but was crystal clear on ride day.

Started just West of Gore Pass at Blacktail Campground. (Gore Pass Campground is closed indefinitely.) Easy ride to Toponas. South on Hwy 131 to State Bridge. Some long rollers. State Bridge was about mile 35. 
Trough Rd. - Pretty good dirt. A bit of traffic from rafters. Long 2 to 4 mile climbs on dirt. Dirt made the descents pretty slow and made the climbs feel harder. Was around 28 miles of this. Very scenic, changes from scrub to pine to scrub. Need to be used to dirt roads and have a good scene of adventure! Got water about 4 miles in at a hippie campground.
After Trough Rd. quick paved road into Kremmling, stop for snacks at the Big Shooter Coffee House, then 6 miles on Hwy. 40 to Hwy. 134. This was the worst section of the ride. Embarrassing that his is a major Colorado Highway. Narrow, Busy and Zero Shoulder. CDOT needs to look at widening it!
All made it to Hwy. 134. (this road I know after promoting Gore Pass Road Race for 4 years.  ) 6 miles of semi-flat and then 6 miles of climbing up Gore Pass. Very hard at the end of a long day! 
1 mile of decent to the Campground and a nice *cold beer* afterwords! 

Good Hard Epic Ride. Not for the weak of mind or body. A bit to much for a race or supported ride. But a great ride for a small group of people.


----------



## PDex

Congrats. I agree on US 40. We go to Steamboat a lot and I can't imagine riding on that section. So the 25s worked well?


----------



## SlowBikeRacer

Did it on Conti GP 4000s - 23s. 
Probably 25 - 4-Seasons would have been better.


----------

